# كيف أختار وأتعامل مع صديقي ؟



## مخلص تادرس (2 يناير 2006)

* 


كيف تختار صديقك ؟ 

·        توافق الأهداف والمبادىء

     ( إنسان روحي )

·        التوافق الفكري مهما يسهل الفهم المتبادل . 

·        توافق الطباع والميول .

·        المحبة والبذل هي أساس اي صداقة ناجحة وليس صداقة المنفعة أو المصلحة الشخصية .

إستشارة أب الأعتراف وطرح الموضوع أمام الله في الصلاة . 
كيف تتعامل مع صديقك ؟ 

·        الحرص علي فرص القاء الروحي معاً ( إجتماع –تسبحة –دراسة كتاب – القداس )

·        المحبة الأخوية " وادين بعضكم بعضاً بالمحبة الأخوية " من خلال المجاملات والمساندة في الشدة والفرح . 

·        اقبل النقد البناء فصديقك مرآه لنفسك . 

·        احتفظ بجزء من أسرارك لنفسك . 

·        اغفر لصديقك حينما يخطىء واقبل عيوبه وهنا الا يجب ان نفترض في الصديق العصمة فنثور لآتفه الأسباب .

·        اجعل علاقتك بالجنس الأخر : مقدسة – محدودة – جماعية – مفهومة .

·        تعلم متي لا للصداقة غير المثمرة " المعاشرات الردية تفسد الأخلاق الجيدة " وانهي هذه الصداقة بهدوء وحكمة 

*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (4 يناير 2006)

شكا على الموضوع الجميل دة مخلص


----------



## †gomana† (4 يناير 2006)

الموضوع فعلا قيم جدا ومهم اوى 

شكرا ليك على اختياره

ربنا يباركك


----------



## antoon refaat (4 يناير 2006)

موضوع يعطي التفائل والاستمرار يا اخ مخلص
وجميل بجد وربنا معاك


----------



## مخلص تادرس (5 يناير 2006)

:yaka: *شكرا اخوانى الاعزاء انطون وكيرو و جومانا على المتابعة على مواضيعى و المراقبة على مواضيعى وشكرا *


----------



## antoon refaat (6 يناير 2006)

لا شكر علي واجب مخلص


----------



## mero_engel (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: كيف أختار وأتعامل مع صديقي ؟*

*ينقل لقسم الاجتماعي*
​


----------

